# Fall 2022 Pictures



## luckyfish (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

Great photos guys. This year is the worst ever in my neck of the woods. Last year I picked a 5 gallon bucket of hedghogs and another of stumpers. This year - I have not found one hedgehog and froze up only one batch of honeys. I have a 50 yard patch of cinnabars behind my barn, not one has poked through the soil this year. I have a small patch of golden chants behind a cement slab that aborted around the end of june and dried up, never to appear again. I did have one blewit show up on my compost pile and the squirrels devoured it. There is still hope with recent rains and temps back up to 70.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Our worst year. the few finds have been relished and thank god for what's dried or in the freezer. Still 
looking for a hen. This past weekend bird hunting I was not distracted by mushrooms, that's for sure.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Captain of the 4-C's said:


> Great photos guys. This year is the worst ever in my neck of the woods. Last year I picked a 5 gallon bucket of hedghogs and another of stumpers. This year - I have not found one hedgehog and froze up only one batch of honeys. I have a 50 yard patch of cinnabars behind my barn, not one has poked through the soil this year. I have a small patch of golden chants behind a cement slab that aborted around the end of june and dried up, never to appear again. I did have one blewit show up on my compost pile and the squirrels devoured it. There is still hope with recent rains and temps back up to 70.


I have found just a couple hens where my spots are now known about. Still managed a couple good clean ones, low yield. My buddy scored on the black trumpets, and golden oysters are still appearing on the same log for him.

Last year though, I found honey mushrooms on the 7th and hens as late as the 12th of October. Calvatia gigantea in my front yard on the 15th. 

Been dryer and longer times between rains around here this year. Never saw the white pored chicken in my yard this year either.

Don't give up, one more shot of real rain migst start something_*. Good luck y'all!!!*_


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

I needed a ladder.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

I found some enoki and a cool tree that just doesn’t want to go down.


----------

